# Digitrax Sound Bug - Has anyone tried one?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Has anyone tested out the Digitrax Sound Bug? I was wondering what it was like? Is the sound reasonable for the price? I understand it is not a Phoenix but I was looking to put them in low end engines.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have used a couple of them. They are ok and sound better than anything that gets near the price... however. 

- They are designed for small scales and don't make much audio power. With a GOOD speaker, they are marginal for outdoors. 
- They do work on DC, but not when the track voltage is less than about 6 volts. I have had one fail when running on DCC, but Digitrax will replace it. 
- They work well on DCC, that is where you should use them 
- They are programmable but you need to spend $60 on a Digitrax PR3 programmer to do it. 
- Writing your own sound projects is not easy


----------

